# Problemas con transmisor FM 4 KM



## djshavy (Feb 12, 2007)

He estado trabajando en el proyecto del transmisor FM de 4 KM 
y tenia algunas dudas al respecto. Este es el plano:

http://comunidad.ciudad.com.ar/internacional/aruba/megat/comm5.htm

Primero que todo he conseguido los reemplazos de los transistores 
citados en el plano: 

T1 2N2219 reemplazo por 2N3053 
T2 2N3856 por C1213 

Queria saber si estos reemplazos son óptimos para el funcionamiento del transmisor. La verdad si he podido lograr transmision de audio pero tengo un pequeño problema el ruido del circuito es un tanto 
excesivo que debo hacer al respecto? tengo que cambiar algun componente? 

En tanto a la potencia enviada a la antena, no me ha sido posible encontrar los capacitores 
variables 3-30 pF en vez de ellos he utilizado condensadores ceramicos fihos de 10 pF y me ha 
tomado la frecuencia de 106.1 en FM. Queria igualmente saber que capacitores de que valor 
tengo que utilizar para enviar la máxima potencia a la antena. 

Y por ultimo el diseño de las bobinas. En el plano me dice que algunas tienen que tener 
un valor de 1uH y 22uH sin embargo con las espiras que se explican y haciendo su respectiva 
medición no alcanzan y superan en mucho el valor mencionado. 

Gracias por su atensión 
Carlos
Colombia


----------



## alfotron (Feb 17, 2007)

he estado mirando el circuito y haber si mi respuesta te ayuda en algo puesto que yo no he realizado dicho circuito.
Veo que has reemplazado los transistores por unos equivalentes y esta bien segun las tablas de reemplazos y caracteristicas.
Dices que tienes ruido exesivo, me imagino que sera en el receptor donde estas recibiendo a tu transmisor, y eso daria que pensar que tienes baja potencia de salida en tu transmisor.
Esa baja potencia de salida se debe a que no tienes correctamente sintonizada la etapa de potencia (T2), tienes que poner obligadamente capacitores variables como indica el circuito, porque de otra manera(con capacitores fijos) no vas ha poder sitonizar correctamente tu transmisor.
El valor correcto de los capacitores no se puede saber porque depende de muchos factores como son: inductancia de las bobinas que has fabricado, capacitancias del circuito, de los transistores y tambien de la antena que utilices.
Las bobinas si has seguido correctamente las instrucciones no creo que tengas problemas, sobre todo con las L4, L5 y L6 que son bobinas de desacople.
Saludos.


----------



## viczea2002 (May 24, 2008)

Estimado:

djshavy

Con mucho agrado lei tu mensaje de que construiste el transmisor FM, pues yo tambien estoy en eso, por favor me puedes ayudar? quiero que me comentes respecto al L10=1uH 500mA, pues que numero de alambre debo emplear y cuantas vueltas, asi como que diametro debe tener el inductor.
Por otro lado, el inductor L3= en el plano aparece conectado casi al inicio del  capacitor  numero 7, eso es correcto? en todo caso como debo conectar este capacitor.

Muchas gracias.

Saludos

Victor


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 24, 2008)

buenasss.
el diametro del alambre esmaltado se calcula de la siguiente manera:

se toma 1 mm de diametro, por cada 3 amperes, o cada 3000 mA
en tu caso solo es 500 mA o sea un cable de unos 0,17 mm.


----------



## viczea2002 (May 24, 2008)

gracias por el dato amigo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 4, 2008)

esquemas de transmisor de 18watts, la etapa de potencia para 70watts y la etapa de potencia de 360watts.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 4, 2008)

djshavy, a veces el tema del ruido viene del propio oscilador. los valores de las inductancias L4, L5 y L6 no son para nada críticas... de cualquier manera, te va a convenir comprarlas. Si no me equivoco tienen el mismo código de colores de las resistencias. De culquier manera, insisto... son solo para desacople y su valor no es crítico.

Espero que no planeen incrementar la potencia de salida sin antes meter un pll al transmisor... durante el periodo de estabilización más de un radiodifusor se puede anojar (y lo hará).

saludos,


----------



## electrodan (Jun 5, 2008)

La variación de las inductancias es debido a que la ferrita que uso el tiene menos permeabilidad magnética que la que uso el (tienen mas porcentaje de hierro). De todas formas no creo que sea muy critico el valor, por esto no creo que sea el ruido.
El ruido puede deberse a la inestabilidad del oscilador y no creo que sea por la potencia. Para aumentar la estabilidad hay que construir un modelo con cristal de cuarzo en el oscilador.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 9, 2008)

eso de la permeabilidad es un detalle que siempre se me pasa por alto... en esta ocación se me ocurre que tiene lugar aclarar que cuando se necesita un nucleo de ferrite para una inductancia, cualquier otro elemento es totalmente válido... la unica diferencia es la permiabilidad...

Aca les dejo una tablita:

Permeabilidad (µ):
Hierro al silicio = 1.000
Hierro-Níquel = 5.000
Mumetal = 50.000
Ferritas = 2.200


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 15, 2008)

Hola, quería agregar una cosita sobre el ruido... a veces por más que se emplee una bataria de coche (para asegurarse de que se está usando Vcc bien Vcc), ese ruido de fondo siempre está... pues bueno, en estos días tras reencarar algunos transmisores abandonados por creerlos de poca o nula calidad, descubrí que el asunto del ruido de fondo tiene que ver con la sintonía... OK, no descubrí américa, pero al menos para mí es un detalle nuevo a tener en cuenta.

Solo pensando en la etapa del oscilador... al comenzar a ajustar el trimer y toquetear la forma bobina y su separación de espiras (L3 en el caso de djshavy), las cosas que pasan al usar un receptor digital como único instrumento (mejor dicho, testigo) primero se retransmitirá otras estaciones en la frecuencia que querramos ocupar, luego aparecerá el audio de nuestra emisora mezclada con otra, luego con mucho ruido como de alterna de fondo y si seguimos insistiendo... nuestro audio... completamente limpio (asumiendo que la fuente de alimentación está bien filtrada).

Insisto que esto de encontrar el punto en que el audio sale limpio es algo nuevo para mí. Hasta ahora dejaba el tx ajustado a la frecuencia donde aparecia el audio con ruido de fondo. Es solo cuestión de insistir un poco.

(yo no armé el tx del que habla djshavy)


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 10, 2008)

Me gustaria armar el ciercuito de DJ DRACO el de 18 wats de potencia, y bueno se algo de lectronica pero poco de radiodifusion mi pregunta seria es que va en la entrada yque va en la slida ? no entiendo esa partecita y atmbien me gustaria como hago pra alimentarlo del voltaje pues es logico que por donde dice 5 voltio es donde se coloca el +5voltio posito y donde coloco el -5 voltios negativo? y la tierra? no las puedo unir todas?

Lo ultimo seria como hago para hacer el pcb con que programa lo podria hacer?

P.D: me gustaria mucho que me ayudaran con este proyecto.

<Lo ultimo este transmisor se puede ajustar en la frecuancia que puede transmitir?


----------



## diego_z (Jul 10, 2008)

hola ese circuito lo arme y funciona bastante bien pero el que yo hize es de 1 w con una antena de dos dipolos tira unos 900 m a una altura de 9 metros lo que no veo es donde dice 5 v? y el proteus ares te sirve pra hacer cualquier diseño de pcb, y si se puede ajustar entre 88 - 108 mhz suerte !


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 10, 2008)

Bueno ya hice en proteus una cosa toda rara ahora me explican como hago para imprimir lo que va en la plaquelita? P.D: LO realice en una aplicacion que dice ares proteus.

Segundo son dificiles de conseguir o costosos esos transistores para radiodifucion?

Tercero como alimento de forma negativa el circuito?
4 Donde va la tierra? Todas las tierras pueden ir unidas?
5 PAra que sirven los trimer y en especial la resitencias que va al principio la cual es ajustable.

Agradeceria muchos sus  opiniones y respuesta ya que de esto solo se poco tirando a nada
gracias 

El diseño es de un amigo de la comunidad Dj Draco  

Yo supongo que estos tipos de amplificador de rf o transmisores se alimentan con una fuente dual?


----------



## diego_z (Jul 11, 2008)

mira para que te des una idea como deberia ser tu impreso (este no lo hize yo) creo que no hay problema en que lo publique


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 11, 2008)

:x Bueno en el pueblo donde vivo solo existe el primer transistor el BF199, como hago para los demas no pueden colocarse BF199 en odnde van los demas transistores? o puedo colcar los reemplazos y si no los hay reemplazos?  que rabia


----------



## diego_z (Jul 11, 2008)

mira creo que deberias armar primero este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/antena-fm-calculos-realizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/

es de 1w y los transistores son mas faciles de conseguir tal vez tengas suerte


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 13, 2008)

Diego_z
Me decidi a armar el transmisor que me disjistes el que me pasa en el elnace todo bien pero falla hasta que vi el transistor 2n3866, no lo encuentro en ningun lugar.  

El trasmisor es pa ra un proyecto de clase, pero quiero armar algo a gusto con calidad y potencia por si acaso me animo a transmitir   (no creo por todo eso del min. de teleco), he estado pensando en hacer ese que me dijistes pero el ultimo transistor el 25n3866 no lo monto y a partir de alli montarlo  a un amplificador lineal, pero no he encontrado uno que sea confiable o mejor dicho no se si sea correcta mi idea.


----------



## diego_z (Jul 13, 2008)

aja el tema es que si no pones el ultimo transistor y adaptas la imedancia con antena ahi mismo tu potencia sera mucho menor por lo tanto meor alcance o menor exitacion para el lineal que queiras poner fijate algun reemplazo aqui te dejo el data y fijate que ahi mismo tenes otro que andaria si lo conseguis


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 13, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta pero es que no encuentro ni el 2n4427 ni el 2n3866.
Estos transistores son especiales o que?  
No los puedo sacar de algun telefono inalambrico dañado o radio?


----------



## Dano (Jul 13, 2008)

fabian9013 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por la respuesta pero es que no encuentro ni el 2n4427 ni el 2n3866.
> Estos transistores son especiales o que?
> No los puedo sacar de algun telefono inalambrico dañado o radio?



Son un pelín especiales porque son transistores específicos de RF, en las casas pequeñas de electrónica no disponen de estos productos porque no son muy usados.


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 16, 2009)

hola alguien a armado el transmisor de 18 w


yo tengo todo el impreso y todo , pero me gustaria sacarle la etapa de el lineal y usarlo solo como de 1 w se podra sin inconbenientes seria dejar hasta el transistor 2n4427 y los dos condensadores bariables de salida, espero se pueda

esto e slo que tengo


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 23, 2009)

nadie me ayuda tengo todo echo pero ahi algo que no me esta funcando me quiero amtar


----------



## diego_z (Mar 23, 2009)

hola tincho dime de cuantos w es el tr final y con cuanto lo esatas exitando


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 23, 2009)

hola diego_z

mira tengo armado hasta la etapa de 1w como tengo en el dibujo, no me a funcionado y tengo todos los componentes nuevos tendria que funcionar no? lo unico que le cambie por un tema de no conseguirlo fue el varicap bb110 le coloque un bb105 tendria que andar! 

espero te puedas dar cuenta lo qeu toy haciendo mal asi me correguis


salu2


----------



## diego_z (Mar 23, 2009)

bueno primero que todo deberias leventar el capacitor que sale del colector del oscilador y colocarle una antenita alli para ver si anda el exitador , creo si no me equivoco que el varicap que usas hace que se salga de la frecuencia comercial es por eso que no lo encuentras saca el condensador en serie que esta del lado del tr y deja uno solo ( en serie con el diodo)
y prueba a calibrar , deberia estar por algun lado , despues me cuentas a ver que paso , un abrazo diego


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 23, 2009)

voy a probar etoy poniendo fotos para ver si me pueden ayudar mejor esta en el sigiente link  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/180362/


por ahora voy a esperimentar con lo que me dijistes aver que pasa


----------



## diego_z (Mar 23, 2009)

estuve mirando y vi que pusiste una resistencia dentro de una bobina practicamente tambien un trimer muy cerca de la otra bobina ? eso afecta la induccion de la misma por lo tanto hace que sea deficiente el funcionamiento,


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 24, 2009)

no coloque ninguna resitencia dentro de ninguna bobina , el pcb lo saque de una pagina que ahora no me deja entrar pero era algo de 320v o una cosa asi , estaba toda en ingles, y segun parecia les dio resultado por eso me meti armarlo ,


----------



## diego_z (Mar 24, 2009)

hola tincho , bueno me referia a esa resistencia que esta entre el circulo , has logrado hacer andar el oscilador ?


----------

